# Giving up work to look after sick mother



## Trinacheile (22 May 2009)

Hi,

I hope some knowledgable people can help me with a bit of advice on my situation. 

I need to leave my job this summer to look after my mother. She had a very serious debilitating illness a few months ago and is being looked after at home. There is no good outcome to this, it's a permanent thing. She's totally dependent and things are very tough. My sister is helping my Dad look after her now Monday to Friday and I go home every weekend to take over. 

My sister plans to start a training course in the autumn. 
So this means I need to take her place at home and give up my job.
It's a very full-on situation, but this is how it has to be, for as long as necessary.

So, my question is - will I get the dole if I give up work voluntarily?
I heard the relevant tax year for 2009 is 2007. I was travelling for a good bit of 2007 and probably only worked 5 months of it. But since then I've been working full time. Plus I've worked pretty much continuously since leaving college over 10 years ago.
Will they allow me to claim? 

Oh by the way I won't get the carer's allowance because my Dad is claiming that, but it takes way more than one person to look after my mom.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Welfarite (22 May 2009)

Sounds like you won't qualify for JB because of you're missing cons. in 2007, but look at the keypost guide at top of thread to work it out yourself. Also, if you are looking after your mum, will you be available for full-time work? It doesn't seem so as you're giving it up to look after her.


----------



## becky (22 May 2009)

Would you consider Carers leave?


----------



## Welfarite (22 May 2009)

Another thing struck me; would there be any possibilituy of your dad getting some other form of beneift/pension and you could claim Carer's Benefit?


----------



## Trinacheile (22 May 2009)

Carer's leave, I didn't even think of that.
That's a really good idea, because I think I wouldn't have the "stamps" for the dole alright.
Thanks guys, really appreciate the advice, it's hard to see something clearly when you're in the middle of it.


----------



## mro (22 May 2009)

As Welfarite pointed out you wont be entitled to the 'dole' either, as you wont be seeking full time employment which as far as i am aware is a conditions of getting JB


----------



## Bill Struth (28 May 2009)

You can take carers leave from your job for 2 years. your employment there will be protected (they cant sack you.) For the first 13 weeks of carers leave you will accrue holidays and bank holiday entitlements. You need to give your employer at least 6 weeks notice.

more info:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Black Sheep (29 May 2009)

But you would not have any income while on carers leave.

What age is your dad and does he have a pension or an entitlement to a pension


----------

